# Tamiya 1/48 Beaufighter



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I figured I post this here since I'm always flapping my gums about airbrushing but most of my recent posting have been shiny, solid color models. So here's some proof that I actually know how to paint.

I really liked this kit (actually built it a couple of years ago). It's the best fitting model I've ever made. I'm a big fan of the mediterranean camo and that attracted me to the kit. Two pictures starting with:

http://groups.msn.com/Margaret6547/miscellaneous.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=57


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty, Brent.
Just to share, here's mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/beau1.html
(I Gotta reshoot those photos some day)

It is a great kit, isn't it? The entire wheel well/leg assemblies in mine are just slipped in without glue - you don't need it, it's so well Engineered.

I've seen a bunch of aftermarket resin for this kit. Maybe when I do the T-Mk-whatever version with the Big Fin, I'll put a resin cockpit in.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Well that certainly falls into the category of great minds thinking alike .

I remember this was the first time I used Xtracolor enamel. Weirdest stuff. A lot of people complain about the drying time. So I put on the Middlestone, and then sat the plane next to a heat vent at 80F and 25% relative humidity. That damn paint was tacky for a week!

Next, I painted the Dark Earth. It dried to the touch in about 20 minutes! Go figure.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very nice build ups gents! :thumbsup: 

What kit is that....and is it really that builder friendly?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Very nice build ups gents!


 Thank you kind sir.



> What kit is that....


 Well, since the thread title says "Tamiya 1/48 Beaufighter..." 



> and is it really that builder friendly?


 OH yes! _Beautifully _engineered. Even someone with your skill level can handle it.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'll get you! and it will look like a bloody accident! :tongue: 

Hey it was late and I was hight on a *COUNT CHOCULA * buzz! 

( Safeway here sales it year around ! and it was 2.00 bucks a box! couldn't help myself ....If I don't the kids will have it all gone by the time I get my butt outta bed! )


----------

